# Got room for a couple tomorrow



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

Headed out of Deal Island for some rock , speck , croaker and maybe some reds tomorrow . I'll be fishing the shallows of South Marsh Island to catch the last of the incoming and then move out to some deeper water as it ebbs . Just 2 of us going as yet but can handle 1 or 2 more . I'll be picking up fresh peelers and softies on the way down . Feel free to give me a shout if you'd like to tag along . 443-521-4726 :fishing:


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Wish I could but I spent way too much money last weekend. Good luck though.


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

Love to have you along Anthony . Hope to see you soon .


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

Anthony . This looks to friggin' good not to tag along dude ! CHESAPEAKE BAY FROM NORTH BEACH TO DRUM POINT-
CHESAPEAKE BAY FROM DRUM POINT TO SMITH POINT-
309 PM EDT WED MAY 28 2008


TONIGHT
SW WINDS 5 TO 10 KT. WAVES 1 FT OR LESS.

THU
S WINDS 5 TO 10 KT. WAVES 1 FT OR LESS.

THU NIGHT
SW WINDS 5 TO 10 KT. WAVES 1 FT OR LESS.

FRI
S WINDS 5 TO 10 KT. WAVES 1 FT OR LESS Wind from the south blows the hook in the mouth !!!!!:fishing:


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

How did you do?


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Yes how did you do? Were you on the South side by Kedges Straights or up North by Sound pt?


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Yes how did you do? Were you on the South side by Kedges Straights or up North by Sound pt?


 I fished from Smith Island over to the Manokin , back over to South Marsh and finally right out front of Deal Island . No specks but some decent hardheads . It was flat out gorgeous out there .


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks for the landmark buddy ... I figured that is where you were heading


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Thanks for the landmark buddy ... I figured that is where you were heading


 Know that light house do ya ?


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)




----------



## mdram (Jul 18, 2005)

spot burner


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

mdram said:


> spot burner


 I've got your spot burn Roger.  That's a mighty big area to cover my friend . Funny thing is we caught most of our fish right out in front of Deal Island and out to Sharkfin Light , not Solomon's lump in Kedge's Straits .My friend Mark and I are heading out of Mt. Vernon tomorrow afternoon to dunk some crab traps and run a trotline . Of course we will bring along a few fishing rods and fresh softies as well . Give me a call if you can make it down after work and I'll pick you up at the dock and show you how to catch small white perch and oyster toads . Oh , that's right ! You are already quite adept at that !


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

Now this is spot burning !


----------



## mdram (Jul 18, 2005)

old linesides said:


> I've got your spot burn Roger.  That's a mighty big area to cover my friend . Funny thing is we caught most of our fish right out in front of Deal Island and out to Sharkfin Light , not Solomon's lump in Kedge's Straits .My friend Mark and I are heading out of Mt. Vernon tomorrow afternoon to dunk some crab traps and run a trotline . Of course we will bring along a few fishing rods and fresh softies as well . Give me a call if you can make it down after work and I'll pick you up at the dock and show you how to catch small white perch and oyster toads . Oh , that's right ! You are already quite adept at that !


lol, you know im just a catfish kid


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

Roger , what time can you be at the dock ? I'll have bait and tackle waiting if you can make it .


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

old linesides said:


> Now this is spot burning !


Hey stop it !!! Those are my best kept secrets   You could have at least airbrushed the word 'Crisfield' off the boat. Soon every Tom, Dick and Harry will be invading my little town !!


----------



## mdram (Jul 18, 2005)

old linesides said:


> Roger , what time can you be at the dock ? I'll have bait and tackle waiting if you can make it .


i'll have to check mike, call me tomorow before youhead out


----------

